# Mac volé?



## skud (18 Octobre 2006)

Salut les amis

je voudrais savoir s'il était possible de contacter Apple pour savoir si un portable est déclaré volé ou non.

Je m'explique : j'ai une amie qui veut se payer un macbook sur eBay. Elle voudrait être sur qu'il ne s'agisse pas d'une machine volée et donc, ne pas avoir de problèmes éventuels avec la SAV si un jour elle doit les contacter.

J'ai vu le site francais qui a une liste des mac volés déclarés par les internautes mais rien auprès de Apple France.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mickjagger (18 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux toujours les appeler au service commercial ou après-vente (peut-être que les centres agréés de réparation ont une liste de machines louches), mais à priori ils ne communiquent rien sur le sujet...

En tout cas, le mieux est de s'assurer qu'il y'a une facture... peut-être de demander un scan de la facture puis téléphoner au revendeur d'origine pour vérifier que la machine a bien été achetée chez eux avec le nom du client.


----------



## NightWalker (18 Octobre 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:


> En tout cas, le mieux est de s'assurer qu'il y'a une facture... peut-être de demander un scan de la facture puis téléphoner au revendeur d'origine pour vérifier que la machine a bien été achetée chez eux avec le nom du client.



Exactement...


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'en ai plein des mac volés sinon, ça ça vous intéresse MP !


----------



## skud (18 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi j'en ai plein des mac volés sinon, ça ça vous intéresse MP !



a je vois que nous parlons à un connaisseur

si tu as un macbook 12" qui traine... lol


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2006)

par contre &#224; partir du numero de serie , il est possible de savoir si le mac a &#233;t&#233; vol&#233; ( si d&#233;clar&#233; comme tel)

Or un vendeur a , soit sur la machine, soit sur la facture le dit num&#233;ro , et s'il est honn&#234;te il ne verra aucun inconvenient &#224; le fournir

s'l rechigne , m&#233;fiance...

un lien parmi d'autres
vol&#233; ou pas vol&#233;?
attention cette banque de donn&#233;es ( am&#233;ricaine) ne pretend aucunement lister tous les macs vol&#233;s


----------



## peyret (18 Octobre 2006)

Et si vous voulez une vrai fausse facture... 
Avec toshop, Pas de probl&#232;me....



lp 

sinon exemple : http://www.aful.org/wikis/detaxe/FactureOrdinateurPortabl/facture_p1.png

solution : t&#233;l&#233;phoner &#224; l'&#233;metteur de la facture pour v&#233;rification


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Octobre 2006)

Si vous voulez des numéros de série de mac pas volés MP


----------



## peyret (18 Octobre 2006)

et si vous voulez une soci&#233;t&#233;  avec un vrai num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone
avec un vrai patron, on peut le faire......

lp 

Apple Computer France
12 Avenue d'Oc&#233;anie
ZA de Courtab&#339;uf 3
91956 LES ULIS Cedex
France

tel 12 &#224; Asni&#232;res
fax 01 69 28 74 32----------------------------------pour toutes r&#233;clamations  demander M. Levoleur 

.............


----------



## SITRALE (29 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> par contre à partir du numero de serie , il est possible de savoir si le mac a été volé ( si déclaré comme tel)



Est ce que ca veu dire qu'Apple retrouve les machines declarées comme volées si une MAJ logiciel est faite par exemple?

En gros si  j'achete sans le savoir un Mac neuf tombé du camion ou sorti de la fnac sans passer par la caisse sur eBay ou au coin de la chez mon tabatier, est ce que je vai recevoir de la visite après avoir mis Leop à jour ? 



S.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Décembre 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> *Est ce que ca veu dire qu'Apple retrouve les machines declarées comme volées si une MAJ logiciel est faite par exemple?*
> 
> En gros si  j'achete sans le savoir un Mac neuf tombé du camion ou sorti de la fnac sans passer par la caisse sur eBay ou au coin de la chez mon tabatier, est ce que je vai recevoir de la visite après avoir mis Leop à jour ?
> 
> ...



Nope, ce n'est pas possible pas techniquement mais légalement. Apple a une IP lors de la mise à jour et même si le numéro de série est lu, la loi ne permet pas de demander à l'ISP qui utilisait l'IP. Tu as plus de chance d'avoir un débarquement en téléchargeant illégalement de la musique qu'en utilisant un portable volé...


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Décembre 2008)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Nope, ce n'est pas possible pas techniquement mais légalement. Apple a une IP lors de la mise à jour et même si le numéro de série est lu, la loi ne permet pas de demander à l'ISP qui utilisait l'IP. Tu as plus de chance d'avoir un débarquement en téléchargeant illégalement de la musique qu'en utilisant un portable volé...



Ce que tu dis est vrai, mais dans le cas où c'est un juge qui fait la demande l'ISP a l'obligation de donner l'identité de la personne qui possède le Mac volé. Si Apple porte plainte contre X et donne l'adresse IP, le juge demandera l'identité sans aucun doute. Le problème c'est que les fabricants n'en on que faire et ont bien d'autres choses à faire que de régler des affaires entre particuliers, fussent-ils leurs clients.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2008)

Concretement  un ordi volé ( pc ou mac) est difficile à retrouver
sauf
-si bien entendu il est déclaré volé et qu'il se retrouve chez un SAV ou site de vente
-s'il est muni d'un des outils " anti vols- ou traceur" 
(genre envoi de photo ou historique de connexion  des utilisateurs après le vol)
plusieurs fils en parlent, outils astucieux mais limités ( une reinstall complete les annulent) 

et un petit rappel
Une chose que beaucoup d'acheteurs ignorent
Dans beaucoup de pays un acheteur de bonne foi d'un objet volé est lui même en infraction et passible de poursuites ( recel)
il est donc vivement conseillé de verifier que le vendeur est bien  proprietaire légitime


----------



## SITRALE (31 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Concretement  un ordi volé ( pc ou mac) est difficile à retrouver



Attention je parle du cas ou le Mac ne serait meme pas passé par les mains d'un acheteur qui se le serai fai dérober, je parle d'une machine sortie d'usine sans passer la caisse. Toute une série envolée.

S


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Décembre 2008)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Ce que tu dis est vrai, mais dans le cas où c'est un juge qui fait la demande l'ISP a l'obligation de donner l'identité de la personne qui possède le Mac volé. Si Apple porte plainte contre X et donne l'adresse IP, le juge demandera l'identité sans aucun doute. Le problème c'est que les fabricants n'en on que faire et ont bien d'autres choses à faire que de régler des affaires entre particuliers, fussent-ils leurs clients.



Oui, il faudrait effectivement déposer une plainte pour le vol de l'ordinateur dans un premier temps puis que le juge se mette en relation avec Apple. A ce moment, il peut y avoir une ordonnance pour que l'ISP communique les coordonnées de l'utilisateur de l'adresse IP. En outre, le voleur peut se connecter à un réseau ouvert (Quick, MacDo, etc ou même un réseau particulier non sécurisé). Si jamais police, justice, Apple et IPS coopèrent, une fois et qu'ils tombent sur ce cas de figure, ils ne feront pas un second essai...  En outre, les voleurs informatiques ne sont pas toujours des débutants : la première chose qu'ils ont tendance à faire, c'est virer le système installé. 

Je ne sais pas en France, mais en Belgique, il ne se passera pas grand chose suite à une plainte pour un vol de ce genre. Déjà pour une voiture neuve, ce n'est pas brillant alors un pauvre portable...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Décembre 2008)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Ce que tu dis est vrai, mais dans le cas où c'est un juge qui fait la demande l'ISP a l'obligation de donner l'identité de la personne qui possède le Mac volé. Si Apple porte plainte contre X et donne l'adresse IP, le juge demandera l'identité sans aucun doute. Le problème c'est que les fabricants n'en on que faire et ont bien d'autres choses à faire que de régler des affaires entre particuliers, fussent-ils leurs clients.



Oui, il faudrait effectivement déposer une plainte pour le vol de l'ordinateur dans un premier temps puis que le juge se mette en relation avec Apple. A ce moment, il peut y avoir une ordonnance pour que l'ISP communique les coordonnées de l'utilisateur de l'adresse IP. En outre, le voleur peut se connecter à un réseau ouvert (Quick, MacDo, etc ou même un réseau particulier non sécurisé). Si jamais police, justice, Apple et IPS coopèrent, une fois et qu'ils tombent sur ce cas de figure, ils ne feront pas un second essai... En outre, les voleurs informatiques ne sont pas toujours des débutants : la première chose qu'ils ont tendance à faire, c'est virer le système installé. 

Je ne sais pas en France, mais en Belgique, il ne se passera pas grand chose suite à une plainte pour un vol de ce genre. Déjà pour une voiture neuve, ce n'est pas brillant alors un pauvre portable...


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Décembre 2008)

HS/ pourquoi c'est écrit deux fois ?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2008)

c'est un bug connu du forum dit le bug  double poste  ou bug de l'aprem


----------



## SITRALE (1 Janvier 2009)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=255957&hl=

S.


----------



## desertea (1 Janvier 2009)

Et si c'est un portable volé, tu pourras demander un geste.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Janvier 2009)

Attention à ne pas trop rapprocher le vol de mac et la vente frauduleuse.

Il y a d'avantage de chance d'avoir des problèmes avec un appareil volés directement à Apple ou à la Fnac qu'à une étudiante distraite en 1ère année de droit.

Ceci dit, se baser sur le registre des macs déclaré volé à un moment X pour décider finalement de l'achat ou nom de l'appareil est assez peu recommandable. Le registre n'est pas tenu d'être à jour et si la déclaration de vol se fait le lendemain de l'achat, vous êtes quand même coupable de recèle. Le meilleur test qui soit: demander à voir les CD d'installation du mac. Ca ne vous protègera pas d'un vendeur peu scrupuleux de la fnac, ou d'un vol au camion, mais au moins vous êtes sûr de ne pas utiliser le Macbook d'une belle (mais distraite) étudiante de première année de droit.

*Par contre Sitrale, fais attention, ton message surf dangereusement sur la charte du site. Nous ne sommes pas censés aider ou rassurer des gens qui veulent d'eux aller s'approvisionner à la source. Tu nous poses des questions plutôt douteuse sans prendre le temps d'avancer pourquoi tu as besoin d'une telle information.*


----------



## SITRALE (2 Janvier 2009)

J'ai toujours acheté mes Macs et mes produits Apple la plus grande legalité, via apple.fr

No worries. Je me posai la question .

S.


----------



## Recherchemac (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

  On ma volé mon mac, un iBook blanc très vieux. Cependant, il a une grande valeur sentimentale puisquil contient toutes les photos de mon fils Nils depuis sa naissance.

  Si vous avez entre les mains, un mac volé, je vous serai extrêmement reconnaissante de vérifier les photos quil contient. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g6KdR3vgB8


Merci d'avance.


----------

